# What knot do you use for the limb lowering buckle?



## ashborer (Apr 14, 2013)

what type of knot do you use for the buckle for lowering the limbs down?


----------



## capetrees (Apr 14, 2013)

Don't know about the buckle part but I've always used a slip knot to secure the limb or log and have never had a failure.


----------



## arathol (Apr 14, 2013)

Running bowline or clove hitch on the wood.

Buckle?


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Apr 14, 2013)

ashborer said:


> what type of knot do you use for the buckle for lowering the limbs down?



Ummm... not sure what you're asking... Aknot to lower a limb down? a block? More info needed for a correct response. Be safe!!


----------



## ashborer (Apr 14, 2013)

*OOPS! snap not buckle*

I refer to them as buckles but i mean "snap"


----------



## ashborer (Apr 14, 2013)

*the snap.... not buckle oops*



TheJollyLogger said:


> Ummm... not sure what you're asking... Aknot to lower a limb down? a block? More info needed for a correct response. Be safe!!




the proper term is snap hook. I refer to it as the buckle. the picture of one is on this link. 
https://www.treestuff.com/store/catalog.asp?item=1004


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Apr 14, 2013)

OK now we're on the same page. Not a big fan of a snaphook for lowering limbs, just one mote point to fail, and createsa huge flat spot onsmaller limbs, which could create a slip point. But to answer your question, if I use a snaphook, I like a buntline hitch. Nnever slipped or failed me yet. Jeff


----------



## flushcut (Apr 15, 2013)

I like the anchor hitch but on really heavy you might need to cut it off. Lately I have been using splices on my rigging lines and love them so much cleaner, stronger, and qiucker.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Apr 15, 2013)

flushcut said:


> I like the anchor hitch but on really heavy you might need to cut it off. Lately I have been using splices on my rigging lines and love them so much cleaner, stronger, and qiucker.



3/4 usually won't go through the eye twice for an anchor hitch on those snap hooks. buntline holds well, and is easy to untie after it's been loaded


----------



## Tree Pig (Apr 15, 2013)

for lowering smaller stuff I will use a biner attached with a double fishermans knot, along with webbing loops girth hitched around the limb its great for speeding up production. But this is only when the pieces I am working with can be looped safely. Any thing of any size or weight will get a running bowline with a half hitch.


----------



## flushcut (Apr 15, 2013)

TheJollyLogger said:


> 3/4 usually won't go through the eye twice for an anchor hitch on those snap hooks. buntline holds well, and is easy to untie after it's been loaded



Dude could also be using a steel biner, besides if I am in 3/4" territory I am tying knots because no "snap-buckle-biner" is rated fo that kind of load. Maybe that Sherrill backbone thing-a-majig but I don't like the fact that it is not captive so to speak.


----------



## Limbrat (Apr 15, 2013)

*Double Locking Snaps*

I use the double locking snaps for a lot of light to medium lowering and really like them. They are faster than a locking 'biner and I use them a lot in place of a running bowline when set behind a half hitch. The only thing to watch is make sure your line goes out the throat side instead of the gate side when choking them like a running bowline as the edges on the gate could damage your line. Most are rated for 5k but I have dropped some pretty big loads on them and have yet to have one try to open. I have noticed some of the newer models are made with sharp edges that could never be used with rope so watch out for that.


----------



## tramp bushler (Apr 16, 2013)

I've always just thrown the snap around twice or 3 times if its a pretty big limb. . Never had one come off yet until the limb was safely on the ground and they can always be undone.


----------



## flushcut (Apr 16, 2013)

I have my guys tie a slip knot about eight feet from the end so you don't get that whip action and you can tie off the next drop without fighting the rope weight hanging below.


----------



## Limbrat (Apr 17, 2013)

ashborer said:


> the proper term is snap hook. I refer to it as the buckle. the picture of one is on this link.
> https://www.treestuff.com/store/cat... to a steel D ring like your flip line snaps.


----------



## derwoodii (Apr 17, 2013)

FIGURE-EIGHT SLIP KNOT fast easy to tie and fast easy to remove & does not bind up even with heap of load 

FM 3-97.61 Chapter 4


----------



## ArborItaly (Apr 19, 2013)

to lowering limbs I use a running bowline its safer and untight easily, but on the snaps i will use a buntline hitch or a double fisherman's loop or anchor hitch


----------



## 357smith (Apr 19, 2013)

I always use a runnin bowline.
Even for big tops. I always tie a figure 8 on the tail.
Im kinda old fashion with my techniques. 
Never had a problem yet.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Apr 19, 2013)

357smith said:


> I always use a runnin bowline.
> Even for big tops. I always tie a figure 8 on the tail.
> Im kinda old fashion with my techniques.
> Never had a problem yet.



I wouldn't say I'm old-fashioned, but I've yet to see anything that works better than a good old bowline.


----------

